# Appropriate guest-at-door behavior



## Kingsj (Sep 17, 2011)

My pup is developing a strong barking reaction whenever someone comes to the door. This may not always be a bad thing, but I would like to redirect her to a more appropriate behavior. I was thinking to pattern her to grab a stuffed toy and then go and sit at the door.

I do not want to send her to a down-stay, I would rather she move to investigate, but I do not want enthusiastic barking to go along with that.

Any good suggestions?

Thanks!

*Edit: Just wanted to add, she goes into drive at any sound at the door. Behavior must help to satisfy and bleed off the drive to get her into a calmer state.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado and I worked out a system together, he naturally alerts (barks once or twice) and will run to the source (in this case the door) then run back to me and wait for me to follow him back. 

Originally it was bark bark bark at the door, bark bark bark running to me, bark bark bark running back to the door, bark bark bark running back to me, bark bark bark as we're walking to the door. Obviously the behaviour is right, just not the amount of barking.

I shaped the behaviour for him to run to the source which can include a bark or two *max*, come back to me quietly with no more barking and sit quietly and wait. I use the phrase "what is it" to release him to show me what he's alerting to and follow him to the source

Delgado's impulse control (or ability to cap drive in other words) was next to nothing when he was a puppy, so we worked very hard on waiting for things. He waited for food, toys, at doorways, walks, etc so he learned patience. He also learned that he doesn't get things (like running to the door barking like a maniac) unless he behaves. So I started with leashing him and we only went to the door if he was quiet, if he barked we immediately stopped and waited until he was quiet then continued. It only took a few times before he realized to get to the door he had to be quiet

If it's something smaller, like one of the cats is meowing downstairs he doesn't bark but will whine once or twice instead and then come and sit in front of me quietly to alert me he wants me to come fix something. 

Hope that helps


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I (pre)desensitized WD from day 1 by:
1. sitting on a rug next to the door followed by a treat.
2. me ringing the doorbell or knocking, followed by a treat in a sit
3. calmly leashing him when an actual person is ringing the bell (set up with neighbors and friends).
Now he barks once or twice, looks at me with an impatient look and stays behind me when we both go to the door. I no longer need the leash but he still will sit on the rug. 
Next to the door, out of reach for WD, I nailed a margarine container to the wall with treats that I still use.
Before he was reliable I posted a note on the door that said :"Just a moment; teaching my dog door manners".
It is easiest to start a new pup like this before they develop "Door OCD"


----------

